# Forum Interaction



## yoni63 (Feb 15, 2013)

Just curious... how many actual active people are logging in and responding to various postings?  I ask as I don't see a ton of interaction as I would normally expect.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2013)

It says at the bottom of each page how many people are on. However, there are Many more people that just read or search forums without responding to posts...JJ

Currently, there are 271 Active users   (44 Members and 227 Guests) Make me Inactive (hidden)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 15, 2013)

Im here

Thats all that matters


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2013)

Yoni, afternoon......   Guests can't respond to threads....  only members..... that's why the responses seem slow in coming....  Also, some members aren't familiar with all topics.....    Dave


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 15, 2013)

Activity will pick up during the weekends.  Don't be too disappointed, this is a great place to visit on a daily basis.  If you can't get a question answered here, it probably can't be answered!


----------



## smokinclt (Feb 15, 2013)

I am fairly new to this forum Yoni but have found it to be very interactive and folks here are very helpful. If I post a question I usually get a response within a couple of minutes but sometimes it takes a day. So far nothing I have posted has gone without a response of some form. I am grateful to have found this place.

Doug


----------



## disco (Feb 15, 2013)

I am relatively new member of the forum and I have just started to review the new posts once a day. It is sort of like reading a smoking meat newspaper! You'll get to figure out which forums are of interest to you. I have got so many great ideas that it will take months just to try half of them.

It's such a large forum it takes a file to match your interest but you will find a lot of great information.


----------



## tennsmoker (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey Yoni,

TennSmoker present and accounted for, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





al


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Yoni,

Looks like they have you covered here but if not feel free to ask a follow up question or two.

The SMF members will do the best they can to either answer you or provide a viable resource.

Bill


----------



## yoni63 (Feb 16, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It says at the bottom of each page how many people are on. However, there are Many more people that just read or search forums without responding to posts...JJ
> 
> Currently, there are 271 Active users   (44 Members and 227 Guests) Make me Inactive (hidden)


Jimmy, I think that's probably it.  Appreciate the responses.  I know I've seen quite a bit of good info on here, but it's also fun cutting it up with others.  You see so much 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





sparring on the net these days and it's good seeing a forum such as SMF that's about helping each other and enjoying this addiction together LOL.  I also have to remind myself that not everyone is deep into smoking as some and they probably are just here from time to time looking for info.  Many thanks again


----------

